

A talent war? - ibrahimali

I'm currently looking for a technical co-founder (having no technical background myself) and I'm wondering whether the lack of labour supply in the software developer market is having an averse effect on the willingness of software developers to join startups on the basis of sweat-equity? Is there an impending bubble? Are their services being overvalued? Are the current state of things in the tech world usurping the willingness of currently employed software developers to jump ship and join startups as co-founders?<p>* I apologize in advance if this has been discussed already.
======
jcr
Apology accepted. ;-)

The thing you've failed to realize is the answer you seek is discussed
repeatedly here to the point where it is essentially "group-think" _BUT_ it is
constantly repeated in a form you might not recognize...

The constantly restated phrase is, "Ideas are worthless."

Considering the above, when you present yourself as an "Idea Guy" then you can
guess how you are valued.

Developers have ideas of their own, and quite often, their ideas are more,
ummm, developed --or better said, more thought-out in technical terms.

Given the endless stream of posts looking for technical co-founders, the
typical offer of "You do all the work, and we get rich" is entirely
unacceptable.

In a round about way, I have just implied you are worthless, and for that I
apologize. Stating the commonly held beliefs and perspectives very clearly is
important even though it is less than polite. Try to look at it from the
perspective of a talented developer (with an entrepreneurial streak); he'll
ask himself the question, "Why do I need you?"

EDIT: The following link might be enlightening.

[http://www.quora.com/I-am-a-creative-guy-with-a-startup-
idea...](http://www.quora.com/I-am-a-creative-guy-with-a-startup-idea-Where-
is-the-best-place-to-find-a-rockstar-developer-to-bring-it-to-life)

------
gexla
I don't think it matters what the market is like, it will always be hard to
get someone to work for you for sweat equity, especially if they have to leave
their jobs to do so.

